# Only have 4g LTE working



## mattmcs2 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have Verizon galaxy s3. The other day I installed a nightly of cm 10 but it wouldn't activate. So I flashed the stock image and now I only have 4g lte. My dad has the bionic and when that switches to 3g I just lose service. I can't send a text or call but I can receive a text.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VenomousZer0 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was having the same problem with my S3. I lost Voice/SMS service when flashing the CM10 ROM, and when I restored the stock ROM I still only had LTE. I did a FULL factory reset (Enter *2767*3855# in the dialer), and it solved the problem. I reflashed the CM10,1 12/25/12 nightly and I had full voice, sms, and data service. I hope this helps.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

mattmcs2 said:


> I have Verizon galaxy s3. The other day I installed a nightly of cm 10 but it wouldn't activate. So I flashed the stock image and now I only have 4g lte. My dad has the bionic and when that switches to 3g I just lose service. I can't send a text or call but I can receive a text.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 people said to download phone info app from the play store then you can change your settings to 3g/4g etc there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

